# deep drop jigging



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How do you rig your jigs to the braid running line?

Swivel or not to swivel? Is 65 lbs braid too much? Is 150 yards enough? This question is pertaining to the Triangle ship wrecks.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

65 lb braid is in the range of what most people use jigging the depths. However, MOST people are packing on anywhere from 400-600+ yards, then topping it off with mono


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Deep Drop Jigger*



Nserch4Drum said:


> How do you rig your jigs to the braid running line?
> 
> Swivel or not to swivel? Is 65 lbs braid too much? Is 150 yards enough? This question is pertaining to the Triangle ship wrecks.



150 yards = 450 feet plenty for the triangles. 65lb is plenty of strength.
I prefer no swivel, heres how I roll , bimmini, or spider hitch to bristol/noname to 80 lb mono, about 2 wraps on the reel because I tie hooks/ bottom rig directly into 80lb line, make sure your hooks are far enough apart so they dont hook into each other. If your gonna use jigs, a great rule of thumb to start with is 100 grams of weight for every 100 ft of water that would equate to about 3.5 ounces of weight, you can add once you go from there.
I also prefer jigs that are chrome or pearl for the seabass, seems that they like that for whatever reason. Also for bottom rigs I like to slip on a flashabou skirt , (you know like the ones you use for flounder) befor you slip hooks on for a little extra flash, this works excellent for the tile fish as well. Hope I could help you there NS4D Later....Blake


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks fellas...looks like our Saturday trip was cancelled but may head out Sunday ( again watching the winds and water conditions ).

went on line and found searched "Jigging for Dummies" and found a lot of stuff http://www.jigsdirect.com/eMerchantPro/pc/jiggingfordummies.asp, but this was great to know:


> your gonna use jigs, a great rule of thumb to start with is 100 grams of weight for every 100 ft of water that would equate to about 3.5 ounces of weight, you can add once you go from there.
> I also prefer jigs that are chrome or pearl for the seabass, seems that they like that for whatever reason. Also for bottom rigs I like to slip on a flashabou skirt , (you know like the ones you use for flounder) befor you slip hooks on for a little extra flash, this works excellent for the tile fish as well.


Again many thanks!


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

deep drop jigging is very addictive,the is some nice info on these sites 360tuna.com and anglers proshop .com and look up extreme jigging forum on the site.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

spiderhitch said:


> deep drop jigging is very addictive,the is some nice info on these sites 360tuna.com and anglers proshop .com and look up extreme jigging forum on the site.


thanks Mike


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Al, it's fun, but it's work. It can also get expensive. Think of it like you starting out drum fishing but twice the cost. Good jigs come at a price at times. Call me if you need more info. Catch me when Im in fron of a computer and I can show what we were talking about this morning.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was on another site and found some good info about jigging. You want to use 30-40 lb braid and jigs no larger than 8oz if you are fishing for sea bass. The trick is being able to work bottom by casting up stream and working it back to the boat. I did a sea bass trip in NJ about 6 weeks ago and caught 21 nice sea bass and only one came on bait. I was using an old 8 oz diamond jig that I had laying around with a mylar fluke teaser or a small bucktail as a teaser. My set up was a shimano trevala rod paired with an diawa sha 30 w/ 40lb power pro. Could have jigged with that set up all day. I did use a swivel to attach the braid to the mono leader but if I was just using a diamond jig I would not use a barrel swivel.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

The knot Blakester mentioned is probably the best, but for just seabass or tiles, you can get away with a double uni knot. Shoot i have also used it jigging ajs and tuna and it works fine. Its quicker...only downfall is it may hang up in your guides. 
Did a SB trip last thurs and wore out the bass on a 6oz stingsilver. I added an assist hook to the top in addition to leaving the treble on. It outfished bait on that trip 10 to 1.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Al, it's fun, but it's work. It can also get expensive. Think of it like you starting out drum fishing but twice the cost. Good jigs come at a price at times. Call me if you need more info. Catch me when Im in fron of a computer and I can show what we were talking about this morning.


Talkin about expensive...

Looking at putting a jigging rod together:

Saltist 50 + Okuma Cedros 601H. Good 1st timer combo?

Any suggestions?


Ryan,

This the braid to leader knot you talkin about?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNAzz_sG-Jo


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Talkin about expensive...
> 
> Looking at putting a jigging rod together:
> 
> ...



skip the 50, dont need the capacity. if you are gona go the saltist route, go for the 40. or even the 30tall, depending on how much capacity you are needing , much more jigging friendly.

narrower spool, much easier to levelwind and deal with while jigging fast.


jigging gets expensive fast, i got some saltigas and i really love them, super strong and great drag right from factory.


----------

